# Ridgid Planer #TP1300 dust collection adapter?



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Other than ordering the adapter for this planer, is there a method of making something in the shop that will allow for my shop vac to attach to the planer?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Did yours not come with the dust collection hood? It has the 4" or 2.5" hose ends on it. Otherwise I think it would be fairly simple to rig something up. All the TP1300 has is a plastic hood that attaches via three screws on the back. I suppose you could take some plywood or material and make a small box for the back side that attaches via the screws and then drill out a hole for your shop vac hose.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Mine did not come with the dust collector attachment. I found that I can get one through amazon for about $7 including shipping. Or I may try something akin to the drawing I have enclosed.
I just hope the part is easier to make than the drawing:laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing but with different material. For $7 bucks though I think it might save you a lot of time and effort. Materials and time is gonna be a lot more than $7 bucks and who know if it will be any better. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

What differant products are popular for the differant size hoses...1-1/2, 2, 4 inch etc.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I should have clarified that I am referring to flexible hose, not ridgid like pvc. My machines are not stationary and so I need to use flex hose and I wonder what differant types there are besides the regular large shop vac hose. For instance my band saw uses a smaller hose as does my mitre saw. Household vacuum hose, sump pump hose are the only 2 sources I can think of.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Mission accomplished!!
I now have a dust collector. My first.
I have encluded some pics to show the steps...


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

And here it is installed...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Good work Daryl! That looks really good and I bet it's a bit more stout than the stock one.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

You did it. Great job! 

Red


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys. It seemed like a difficult job when I started. Turns out it was very simple. Now that I have some knowledge about materials needed and such, my next one (on the table saw) will be much simpler.

When I made this collector I was concerned about using smooth materials and a streamlined shape. This comes from reading all the posts by others who built systems for much more complicated work areas than I have, and who place a high value on every bit of suction they have. For my meager needs, the use of a shop vac is more than adequete. My collector works so well that I now see that it could have been made in the form of a wooden box instead of looking high and low for aluminum duct to cut it out of. However the use of aluminum was chosen for ease of cutting and shaping. Turns out that heavier sheet metal would have been pretty easy to use also.

The only question I have that I would like a solution to is what to seal the pvc fittings with? I just used a tight fit but would prefer a proper seal. Epoxy is very expensive if I intend to do many projects. I would like to find a cheaper sealer. What do y'all use?


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Daryl
Dust collector chutes look great. I may copy the one for my planer. As for sealing joints, have you considered silicone caulk, the kind that you seal around doors and windows.


----------

